# Full livery - renfrewshire/inverclyde



## Jingleballs (20 July 2016)

Can anyone recommend any good, reasonably priced yards in this area?

I know there are lots of yards but I've yet to find one that fully fits the bill - well there is one actually but it's full.

Must have -

Good grazing and all year turn out
All weather outdoor arena - one that doesn't flood in the winter!
Offer fully livery or flexible livery
Decent hacking - no busy roads/heavy traffic.

I've already looked at Lawmarnock, Wardhouse, Ingliston, Gryffeside, Meadow Park, Turningshaw - but for various reasons price, distance, facilities, hacking or reputation none of they really suit.

I am now selling my horse but am not in a rush and would like to keep him somewhere decent in the meantime so that I can properly school him while I try and sell him.

Any suggestions welcome but i think I'm looking for the impossible.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 July 2016)

I don t know any others, sry, why not sales livery, and you just ride a few times a week?


----------



## Jingleballs (20 July 2016)

Thanks bonkers - sales livery can be expensive and I'm not asking for that much money for him plus I want to have total control over who comes to try him so I don't think sales livery will work.

Before I moved out this way I though there would be loads of choice when it came to yards but I'm realising that where I moved from was way better!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 July 2016)

Jingleballs said:



			Thanks bonkers - sales livery can be expensive and I'm not asking for that much money for him plus I want to have total control over who comes to try him so I don't think sales livery will work.

Before I moved out this way I though there would be loads of choice when it came to yards but I'm realising that where I moved from was way better!
		
Click to expand...

You do realise that people who think you will sell him at a low price will go out of their way to seem perfect.   I had to rescue my last horse from starvation in those very circumstances, so if someone from Dunoon comes a calling, ask me first!


----------



## Jingleballs (20 July 2016)

Thanks bonkers - don't get me wrong, I'm not giving him away!  I'm asking for £2k for a all rounder, safe and steady cob which given his age (14) and the fact that he's not done much other than hacking and the odd bit of schooling in the last couple of years seems reasonable but not so cheap as to attract the odd bods ( at least I hope!).


----------



## Jingleballs (20 July 2016)

Just out of interest bonkers, do you keen your horse at livery in this area?  And if so, where? PM if you prefer


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 July 2016)

Your inbox  is full j..b


----------



## Jingleballs (20 July 2016)

Cleared it now!


----------



## Flora (2 August 2016)

What exactly are you looking for in a yard?  Most of the yards you have mentioned are probably some of the best in Renfrewshire, and all offer different things.  If I had to have my horse at livery, I would definitely pick from one of the above.


----------

